# Trip from Cairns to Winton then to Mt Isa to Burketown to Normanton and home



## Hopper (May 24, 2010)

Hey thought id put some pics up of our trip out west, found a fair amount but alot was dead which was a shame. Hope you like.


----------



## Hopper (May 24, 2010)

hear are so more


----------



## Hopper (May 24, 2010)

this was the last snake on our trip. All up we drove 2833kms in 3 days that was one big trip, now planing the next one.


----------



## Slats (May 24, 2010)

nice ones,


----------



## Hopper (May 24, 2010)

Pics include. Dead Colletts, spencer monitor, dead desert death adder, dead black head, yellow spotted monitor, central bearded dragon and 2x western brown snakes


----------



## Kenshin (May 24, 2010)

love the shot of the pissy panoptes


----------



## -Matt- (May 24, 2010)

Nice mate, shame about all the road kill....were the browns the only live snakes you found?


----------



## moosenoose (May 24, 2010)

Some great pics! I love the monitor shots particularly!


----------



## eipper (May 24, 2010)

Nice pics..the Desert Death Adder is actually a Dajarra 

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## Hopper (May 24, 2010)

nar that adder we found was out of (antarcticus) range we found it right over near the borded of NT and there is only (pyrrhus) there.


----------



## Hopper (May 24, 2010)

Mattsnake said:


> Nice mate, shame about all the road kill....were the browns the only live snakes you found?


 
we found some curl snakes and moon snakes thats about it.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (May 24, 2010)

Hopper said:


> nar that adder we found was out of (antarcticus) range we found it right over near the borded of NT and there is only (pyrrhus) there.


 
You definately get antarticus on the QLD/NT border near Camoweel and into the NT. It is definately not a pyrhus, the djarra colouration that Scott is refferring to, is widespread across NW Qld and into certain sections of the NT.


----------



## Hopper (May 24, 2010)

we found this guy near birdsville have a look at a distribution map and you will find there are no antarcticus there.


----------



## PJherps (May 24, 2010)

it's definitely antarcticus, not pyrrhus. nice pics


----------



## -Matt- (May 24, 2010)

Definatly A. antarcticus.

Any pictures of the moon snakes?


----------



## Jonno from ERD (May 24, 2010)

G'day mate,

A.antarcticus are definitely occur near Birdsville. Distribution maps are terrible for identifying species - they are just very general guides. As an example, check out the distribution map for _Delma borea_ in '*A Field Guide to Reptiles of Queensland' *and then look at the actual locality of the photographed animal.

Cheers


----------



## thals (May 25, 2010)

Love the monitor, gorgeous adder too, shame.


----------



## gus11 (May 25, 2010)

should have let go of the browns tail and tried for a full body shot


----------



## nathancl (May 25, 2010)

what locale did you find the colletti ?


----------



## Caissaca (May 25, 2010)

The Dajarra adders aren't A. antarcticus either - molecular studies have shown them to be close to so-called "hill-form praelongus" and the New Guinean A. rugosus.


----------



## wizz (May 26, 2010)

i now just call them western antarcticus not Dajarra adders most people see a red antarcticus and just say its a Dajarra... when Dajarra is just a locality.... just my opinion.


----------



## smacdonald (May 28, 2010)

Did you mean to say that you found that adder in Birdsville? That's a long way from Mt Isa/Normanton/Bourketown.


Stewart


----------



## python_dan89 (May 28, 2010)

awesome pics, cant wait to see ya next trip pics =)


----------



## Hopper (May 30, 2010)

reptilesDownUnder said:


> Did you mean to say that you found that adder in Birdsville? That's a long way from Mt Isa/Normanton/Bourketown.
> 
> 
> Stewart




Yes found just outside of birdsville we went from Winton straight accross to Boulia then from Boulia went a little sounth 2 hours or so then headed up to Dajarra to Mt Isa then to Cloncurry to Burletown to Normanton then straight across to Georgetown then straight home to Cairns. So the answer is yes near birdsville so it was found about 2 and a half hours out of the place.


----------



## Radar (May 30, 2010)

Ignore distribution maps mate, can't recall the amount of times I've found things outside the maps in books, even just simple stuff like curl snakes. Great shots. I did a trip from Townsville to Boulia, up to Camooweel via Djarra and Isa (in 2 days) last year on my way to the Nt, found some similar stuff to you, you've got much better photo's though. Nice work.


----------

